# BIG JACK



## trimtab (Aug 22, 2008)

Congrats to AIRBORNE for getting in the Hundred Pound Jack Club 104.8 nice fish Sean!


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

DANG nice one........jiggin or live bait?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

Damn!


----------



## trimtab (Aug 22, 2008)

How do you post the pic so it shows up with the post?


----------



## Tkiller (Jan 15, 2009)

Thats a beast, congrats to the angler.:clap


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

save it to photobucket and copy and paste the "img" code in your post


----------



## trimtab (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## specslayer (Oct 9, 2007)

where at and whatd he hit....we saw you guys last saturday putting in we were in the 23 seafox.


----------



## prostreet78 (Mar 2, 2008)

nice jack:clap


----------



## JACKIN' JAWS (Mar 14, 2008)

I caught a 60 pounder last week and thought I was doin' something. Your fish is almost double that. My hat's off to you. Bring on the medication.


----------



## DreamWeaver21 (Oct 3, 2007)

:bowdown

40+ pound kings in every tournament and now this. Those guys can catch some fish!


----------



## chasin-tail (Oct 8, 2007)

Who's back did he break?? Awesome fish! What kinda set up did you catch it on?


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice very nice. :bowdown


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

those damn McMullens can FISH!!!... bring on the pain meds after that big jack!


----------



## HighCotton (Oct 2, 2007)

WTG Guys. Good-un!


----------



## NaClH2O (Feb 14, 2008)

That makes my arms feel like jello just looking at that beast.


----------



## Tide In Knots (Oct 3, 2007)

MOMMA!!!!!


----------



## Airborne (Nov 27, 2007)

Live bait. I couldn't get anyone on thisboatto jig, unless it is for a hard tail. The fight did not last 15 minutes, more like ten minutes.

Thanks


----------



## Huntinman (Aug 12, 2008)

Thats a Beast! congrats!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

What a horse.


----------



## BeNez (Jul 14, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

super nice fish, How deep were ya?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice Jack Steve, ya'll need that one during the rodeo.


----------

